# Podcast App



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

So I have been using beyond pod for podcats and it's awesome. It's a little pricy and I'm not sure if I want to pay for it. Are their any alternatives that are cheaper that you all use?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

Whoops wrong forum. Doh can we move this to general?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dickenam (Jun 14, 2011)

Done.


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

Stitcher


----------



## legacystar (Jun 9, 2011)

Pocketcaster hands down the best


----------



## Kickasz23 (Jun 21, 2011)

Pocket is best hands down

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Drewsipher (Jul 11, 2011)

legacystar said:


> Pocketcaster hands down the best


I am going to assume you mean pocketcasts and second that.


----------



## D3fault121 (Jun 7, 2011)

I use pocket casts as well and it is by far the best one I have used on android.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

Just bought Pocketcaster...it is indeed very nice. Best part, imported my podcasts from Listen in Few seconds.

Very nice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Just use iTunes


----------



## salimundo (Feb 25, 2012)

I've been using dogcatcher for a while now and I've grown to really like it. It is very customizable as each podcast can be set up individually. It did take me a little while to set it up but now that I have it the way I want it works perfectly. At first I used listen but found it to be very unreliable.


----------



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

I started using pocket cast and it was well worth the money. Customizable. But also simple without a lack of features. I really recommend it to others looking for a podcast application.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

on the advice of this thread I purchased pod casts and all I have to say is thank you. Great app. Goodbye stitcher.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iceman69 (Jul 19, 2011)

Beyondpod is the best I have used so far and I tried them all and I always go back to beyondpod.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blazer22x (Oct 15, 2011)

doggcatcher +1

not cheap though

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

